# Why isn't my Medicare supplemental insurance paying anything on my medical bills?



## debodun (Dec 20, 2022)

I have United Healthcare as a Medigap plan. Medicare pays for some and I have met my deductible for the year. I am receiving medical bills for my eye surgeries and UC hasn't payed anything on them.


----------



## caroln (Dec 20, 2022)

A lot times I have found that medical bills are sent out prior to being paid by Medicare but will show the supplemental insurance has paid their share.  Medicare is just slow.


----------



## Happy Heart (Dec 20, 2022)

Be patient, sometimes there is a lag between when the bills are sent and paid.


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2022)

caroln said:


> A lot times I have found that medical bills are sent out prior to being paid by Medicare but will show the supplemental insurance has paid their share.  Medicare is just slow.


I meant that Medicare pays some, but so far when it shows the amount paid by my supplemental plan, it shows $0.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 20, 2022)

Sometimes the doctors office will send them to you in hopes YOU call up your plan and raise hell, or they were rejected for not documenting it and instead, try to get the money from you.


----------



## Happy Heart (Dec 20, 2022)

Sometimes, they also hope to collect from both as experience has taught me.


----------



## caroln (Dec 20, 2022)

As Disgustedman said, the charges may have been rejected.  Sometimes they "code" the procedures incorrectly and then the paperwork has to go through the whole process again.  Normally if Medicare approves the charge and has paid, your supplemental insurance will also approve.


----------



## Knight (Dec 20, 2022)

debodun said:


> I meant that Medicare pays some, but so far when it shows the amount paid by my supplemental plan, it shows $0.


Rather than question here if it were me I'd email the insurer and get a written reply.  Then I'd post  here, explain the problem I had & how I resolved it.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 20, 2022)

Call your healthcare provider and inquire.  Especially ask if they are trying to collect the difference through balance billing , which is illegal.  Your provider should be able to handle this issue for you once you bring it to their attention.


----------



## caroln (Dec 20, 2022)

Gemma said:


> Call your healthcare provider and inquire.  Especially ask if they are trying to collect the difference through *balance billing** , which is illegal.*  Your provider should be able to handle this issue for you once you bring it to their attention.


Very good point.


----------



## Kika (Dec 20, 2022)

I had the same issue during my husband's hospitalization. When I called I was told that I had to inform Medicare of his AARP United Health Care medical supplement so a code could be implemented.  That code would allow the claim to "crossover" and be paid automatically.  I made sure to do that when I enrolled for myself.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2022)

debodun said:


> I am receiving medical bills for my eye surgeries and UC hasn't payed anything on them.


What *type *of eye surgeries?


Gemma said:


> Call your healthcare provider and inquire


Yup
United was quite good in responding and following up phone calls

But, I changed over to another after shopping.
They were charging waaaay too much



Knight said:


> Rather than question here if it were me I'd email the insurer and get a written reply.


Always good to have hard copy
.


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> What *type *of eye surgeries?


I had three surgeries this year for retinal detachment. Bills for doctor visits, supplemental tests and hospitalization.


----------



## Jules (Dec 20, 2022)

debodun said:


> I had three surgeries this year for retinal detachment. Bills for doctor visits, supplemental tests and hospitalization.


I hadn’t realized it was three surgeries.  That must be a huge bill.


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2022)

Yes, June 28th, August 16 and Nov 1. The OR fee itself for each procedure was almost $15K! I wouldn't mind if one of them had been successful.


----------

